# Google Hangout Study Group Forming for October 2014 Power PE Exam Review



## EEgator PE (Jul 16, 2014)

All,

I am forming a group that meets up weekly via Google Hangouts. We are looking for 2-3 additional people interested in meeting up weekly and discussing/working out problems for the Oct 2014 Power PE exam.

In order to participate, you will need to have a gmail account and a web cam with microphone. Dell laptops have this built into them and iPads work really well for online meetings too using the google hangout app. Please also be registered for the Oct 2014 Power PE Exam.

If interested, please PM me your gmail address that you would like to use for the group and time zone. Once we have a full group, I will schedule the first meeting based on what time zones everyone is in.

For those unfamiliar with using Google Hangouts, I have attached a generic screen shot of what the meeting looks like. I have used this quite a bit for my MBA and it is very effective for study groups.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## JB66money (Jul 16, 2014)

This is almost exactly what I did for the April exam and our team did well in passing the exam.


----------



## Partha Roy (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm interested! [email protected]


----------



## EEgator PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Sounds good, I'll add you in!

Scott


----------



## EEgator PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Still looking for 1-2 more people. PM me your gmail contact info if interested.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## ENGINE EAR (Jul 21, 2014)

[SIZE=13pt]Scott— I am interested as well; could you add me in to your [/SIZE][SIZE=13pt]Google Hangouts discussion forum? I’ll work on setting up my Camera on this HP Pavilion 23.[/SIZE]

Sincerely,

Joe Golgiri

[email protected]


----------



## Partha Roy (Jul 22, 2014)

BTW: I got this in my e-mail this morning.



> Jay Elmore &lt;[email protected]&gt;
> 
> I am not a member of EB.com but I wanted to join your study group. Please forward to your leader.....haha
> I am retaking the exam and have all of the study materials from the previous exam prep class which I would not recommend.


----------



## kduff70 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm interested can you add me in ? I'm on eastern time

[email protected]

thank you

Ken


----------



## EEgator PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks to all that have joined and we now have a full group.


----------



## panna1 (Jul 29, 2014)

EEGator said:


> Thanks to all that have joined and we now have a full group.


i want to join the group. i am in PST. please let me know whether i can join or not.

[email protected]


----------

